# tv philco no enciende



## pupizan (Jun 26, 2006)

hola a todos tengo un problema en el encendido del tv les cuento que prmero tenia que pulsar varias veces el pulsador de encendido hasta que arrancaba luego se rompio este pulsador, lo cambie, ahora pulso y pulso y no enciende tambien realiza unsumbido inbancable por favor si alguien me puede ayudar se lo voy a agradecer


----------



## cristian78 (Jun 28, 2006)

prubea de sacar el transistor de horizontal 
para sacar el zumbido si es asi ese es tu problema


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 1, 2006)

Suelen ser los condensadores del secundario suelen ser 4 o 5 electroliticos y suele haber uno de 100uf/160V o algo asi los veras porque son los primeros que se encuentan despues de los diodos. Cambialos todos. Te apuntas los valores y los pides

Supongo que la tele tienen unos 12 añitos, pues estos condensadores se suelen descapacitar y no dejan arrancar.
Mica si en el circuito primario hay un integrado tipo  (no me acuerdo) estoooooo de ocho patillas busca un electrolitico de 1uF y lo cambias tambien.


Es bueno mirar el transistor de lineas como te comentan, puedes hacer una simple comprobacion tester en diodos, hay una combinacion que debe darte sobre 0.6V, otra normalmente da 0.00 entre extremos (depende della tele). Lo que nunca te debe dar todo 0.00, o valores raritos como 0.2 o 1.23, si te da eso lo desueldas y mides, debe darte 0.6 en dos/tres convinaciones.

El transistor suele ser un BU508 debes fijarte en la ultima letra, si pone D es que lleba diodo, pudelo y fijate que ponga D


----------



## Jovix (Abr 12, 2007)

que tal...
tengo un tv en reparacion, tambien es philco.... el modelo es tv-20v7.
y me hace el mismo problema, le cambie los electroliticos del primario y el ruido se reduj. el tr hor esta bien.

hasta ahora lo unico q encontre raro son los 12 volt q salen del secundario. solo me mide 8v y no puedo encontrar la falla. solo me keda cambiar el optoacoplador.
ojala te sirva...


----------



## hugo555 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro,quiero comentarles que me llego al taller un tv Philco de 14" modelo tv14v4,y el dueño me comento que despues de la tormenta ya no lo pudo encender.Realize los pasos de rutina(medir tension en fuente,retirar trans horiz.colocar lampara de 60w)hasta alli todo bien pero no tengo occilacion..quiero pedirles me den una mano al respecto ya que no se que mas puedo comprobar para llegar al problema.Desde ya les estoy muy agradecido.


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 22, 2010)

verifica que el transistor exitador de salida horizontal este polarizado, normalmente es a traves de un pequeño transformador, atraves de una resistencia, el voltaje normalamente es alimentado por la fuente de alimentacion principal, asi tambien heca el voltaje de alimentacion en el circuito jungla croma el cual tembien esta alimentado atraves de una fuente 9v, si no esta este voltaje no arrana la tv, suerte


----------



## hugo555 (Mar 22, 2010)

Gracias Jorge..controlare esa etapa y luego te comento..Ha me olvide mencionar que el trans horiz que retire de la placa esta bien,y que al conectar el tv en la linea y presionar en interruptor de power,si enciende el led rojo..


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 22, 2010)

si verificas los voltajes de alimentacion del ci croma jungla, asi como la fuente de stand by, esta debe tener 5vcd exactos, si hay al guna variacion no encendera la tv,
de antemano pienso que la fuente principal esta regulando bien.


----------



## hugo555 (Mar 22, 2010)

Te cuento Jorge que he estado buscando en los data sheet el diagrama del LA 76805 para poder tener una guia y localizar los pines de alimentacion como asi tambien el pin de salida horizontal y solamente el data sheet me da unicamente el LA 7680  Vos podrias decirme el numero de pin para ubicarme y hacer un seguimiento mas profundo. Te cuento que para (ver) la occilacion en la etapa horizontal coloco un foquito de esos de stereos de autos.....el cual no me prende..Siguiendo las pistas del circuito si no me equivoco los pulsos para la etapa horizontal salen desde el pin 27,y el pin de alimentacion del jungla no lo se.Otra pregunta¡¡¡ compre dos trans horiz 2SD1555. Al medir uno,entre base y emisor,tengo una lectura:033 y me suena el biper del tester.-(intercambiando las puntas pasa lo mismo).A medir el otro,la lectura es de : 099 y el biper del tester no suena..Mi pregunta es :el de lectura 033 esta malo o sirve de igual manera que el otro.... los dos los compre en la misma casa....desde ya gracias.

Te cuento Jorge que he estado buscando en los data sheet el diagrama del LA 76805 para poder tener una guia y localizar los pines de alimentacion como asi tambien el pin de salida horizontal y solamente el data sheet me da unicamente el LA 7680  Vos podrias decirme el numero de pin para ubicarme y hacer un seguimiento mas profundo. Te cuento que para (ver) la occilacion en la etapa horizontal coloco un foquito de esos de stereos de autos.....el cual no me prende..Siguiendo las pistas del circuito si no me equivoco los pulsos para la etapa horizontal salen desde el pin 27,y el pin de alimentacion del jungla no lo se.Otra pregunta¡¡¡ compre dos trans horiz 2SD1555. Al medir uno,entre base y emisor,tengo una lectura:033 y me suena el biper del tester.-(intercambiando las puntas pasa lo mismo).A medir el otro,la lectura es de : 099 y el biper del tester no suena..Mi pregunta es :el de lectura 033 esta malo o sirve de igual manera que el otro.... los dos los compre en la misma casa....desde ya gracias.


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 22, 2010)

te sugiero que por favor verifiques el voltaje del stanby, checa si estan los 5vcd

por aqui te dejo un diagrama, en el esta el la7680 jungla-croma, para que verifiques los voltajes y señales a verificar, espero que te ayude.


----------



## hugo555 (Mar 22, 2010)

Disculpame Jorge.. mis conocimientos en este tema (tv) no son tan profundos es por eso que te pido me indiques lo de los 5volt en el stamby..Yo realize mediciones en en el jungla y en ningun pin obtengo tal lectura..Los 5 volt si los tengo en el sensor de infrarojo..Te cuento que ya repare varios tv pero con problemas mas sencillos como vertical,mosfet,cambiar yugos,cambiar sintonizadores,capacitore de fuentes,resistores quemados,algunas falsas soldaduras e incluso cambiar este mismo jungla en otra placa igual a la que tengo ahora y el tv salio andando (de no haberlo tenido creo que todavia andaria dando vuelta con este tema)Pero reconozco que a la hora de profundizar mas en algunas etapas y saber que y en donde medir ciertas cosas aun me queda bastante camino por recorrer y es por eso que te pido me guies para encarar mis problemas con estos bichos.Quizas al final de todo esto nos encontremos con un jungla que ya no sirve,pero esa es mi teoria que es hasta donde yo llego y estoy seguro que con tu orientacion,enriquecere mas mis conocimientos con los cuales estare ya mas preparado para otro desafio como este y por que no tambien aplicarlo en otro bicho mas...nuevamente ...gracias

Jorge,el archivo que me enviaste es el de un LA 7680,con 48 pines y el que yo necesito es el del LA 76805,con 54 pines..Al que tu me enviaste si puedo bajarlo del data sheet,pero al LA 76805 no,es mas me dice que no figura...estare ingresando algun dato erroneo?


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 22, 2010)

antes que nada disulpa por el error, la fuente es de tipo conmutada, o con algun str, o on circuito integrado, si tienes tiempo algunas fotos de la placa del tv, para poder orientarte en donde podras verificar alguna medicion.


----------



## hugo555 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola Jorge.antes que nada quiero disculparme ya que cometi un error con los datos sobre los cuales yo te pedia que me guiara.No adverti lo siguiente: que al colocar la lampara de 60w en la etapa hor y al encender esta,la tension baja de 133 volt a 90volt y la lamparita que coloque para verificar la occilacion,se encendia aveces si y otras,no.Enseguida pense en algun"falso"de soldaduras.Resolde el jungla y un par de capacitores electroliticos a la salida del secundario del fbt y....nada. En la placa hay un regulador de volt. 7805  al cual no le esta llegando ninguna tension (revisare hacia atras  para ver si encuentro algo) que si no me equivoco es el encargado de alimentar al jungla.Tambie retire de la placa los pulsadores de canal y volum pensando que podrian estar cerrados,pero estos se encuentran bien.Pienso que el problema seria algun capacitor o un resistor que me tira abajo el valor de la fuente.Me puedes decir como hacer para subir unas fotos de la placa para que tu las vieras?


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 23, 2010)

si el tv estaba apagado, la fuente de stand by, siempre esta en modo de espera, para que el usuario en el momento que lo requiera, pulse el boton de encendido, y arranque la tv, si hubo una variacion fuerte de voltaje en la linea de ca, los picos generados  por esta fuerte variacion de flujo electrico, provocan que se dañe algun componente de la fuente de stand by, y ya no regule el 7805, algunas fuentes de stand by son atraves de un transformador reductor, con didodos de rectificacion y su filtro, a veces se daña el primario de este transformador, otras son atraves de resistencias que forman un divisor de tension que regulan atraves de un transistor y un zener, esta asu vez atraves de un 7805, este voltaje alimenta al micro y al circuito croma jungla.

por experiencia propia y asi tambien  por la guia de un maestro cuando estudiaba en la escuela de tecnico en electronica, el maestro siempre nos recalcaba en todo momento, verifique siempre la fuente de alimentacion cuando realizen una reparacion, la mayoria o casi siempre la falla esta ahi.


----------

